# Topics > Risk of AI > Luddites vs. the machine >  ITIF Luddite Awards, Information Technology & Innovation Foundation, Washington, DC, USA

## Airicist

The annual awards established by Information Technology & Innovation Foundation

Founder and president of the Information Technology and Innovation Foundation - Robert D. Atkinson

----------


## Airicist

Article "Are Robots Taking Our
Jobs, or Making Them?"

by Ben Miller and Robert D. Atkinson
September 2013




> The view that machines are a problem saps the American spirit of its relentless and aggressive support for innovation and progress. It is time to consign neo-Ludditism and its particular refrain that technology costs jobs once and for all to the dustbin of history

----------


## Airicist

Article "The 2014 ITIF Luddite"

by Robert D. Atkinson
January 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "The 2015 ITIF Luddite Award Nominees: The Worst of the Year’s Worst Innovation Killers"
From alarmists touting an artificial intelligence apocalypse to activists fighting against genetically improved foods, this report highlights 10 of the year’s most egregious cases of neo-Luddism in action.

by Robert D. Atkinson
December 21, 2015

Autonomous Weapons: an Open Letter from AI & Robotics Researchers

----------


## Airicist

"Artificial Intelligence Alarmists Win ITIF’s Annual Luddite Award"

January 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "'Artificial intelligence alarmists' like Elon Musk and Stephen Hawking win 'Luddite of the Year' award"
Although the foundation which gave the award acknowledge Hawking and Musk aren't really Luddites, they said they had contributed to 'feverish hand-wringing' over the dangers of AI

by Doug Bolton
January 19, 2016

----------

